# 5ft PoseNStay Skeleton as low as $35 at CVS.com (other good stuff, too)



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

does the order form come up for you? I tried to order 40 and its been thinking for about 5 mins now.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I clicked "add to cart" and you get a pop up that doesn't work. But create an account and look in your cart, the skeletons are in your cart. I had 11 in there and had to change my quantity. The checkout process went fine. The coupon code applied itself, I didn't even have to enter it. I got 4 skeletons for $148.37 (after tax), total savings $59.99. The ones from costco were $40, so I saved $10 AND I didn't have to drive anywhere!!!

*THANK YOU so much Velvet Vampire. *


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Velvet Vampire! I went to my local Walgreens this a.m. hoping to find the butler but didn't. How timely is your post! I wonder of CVS will have the butler in the store as well and at the same price. Think I need to check it out at lunch. 

It so pays to check the member posts here. Everyone is great about posting a heads up on items to look for.

BTW if you are a rewards member, check your email, just got mine after reading this thread. They have a 25% off coupon for in-store purchases--Must present coupon and card at time of purchase to use. While Printing out coupon I also saw the shipping and discount info VV posted about. Since I only want the butler if I can get him at the store that will be my best deal.

I hope the CVSs in my area are set up. Haven't been in one this week yet. They always get some nice items in and the 25% coupon really helps. CVS is where many of us were able to find those LightBlast (Wonderwall) projectors a while back.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

Thank you guys for your help, I was able to get the order through.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad you all got in on the deal. As of right now, the skeletons are showing sold out. Wow!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Velvet Vampire said:


> Glad you all got in on the deal. As of right now, the skeletons are showing sold out. Wow!


That was FAST - only a couple of hours! Thanks again - you are my hero this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Local store had NO halloween out yet, not even candy, so no butler yet and not sure if the store will get them in or not. The sales clerk told me the next closest store had their halloween out, didn't want to call for me so drove down there, but said he was sure. They didn't have their halloween out but the clerks told me they would have it out by Saturday and were nice enough to offer to take my phone number if they unpack one so I don't waste another trip down. Decided my town aside from Dollar Tree is pathetically slow in putting out halloween items this year. Fine, I'll spend my tax dollars in neighboring towns.

I did pick up some flourescent pool toss rings (set of 4 each) for my carnival games--summer stuff was 50% off so worth getting. I also saw that they were restocking the old western-looking flicker LED lamps (frosted shade with candleholder base), 9.99 so used my 25% off coupon to add another one to my old western decor. Part of their fall decor area. At least the trip wasn't a complete waste.

And at least I wasn't looking for the posable skeletons (was able to pick mine up from Costco this year, $34 in my area). That was a nice find though and glad some people here got to pick up some. Sounds like ManufacturedFear may have cornered just about all of them.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe they'll order more? I hope so. That's an incredible deal. Anyone see them in stores yet?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Cvs has a 3 ft butler that holds candy,talks,sound activated for $29.99 i think on sale. Saw it this evening.




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks Velvet Vampire! I went to my local Walgreens this a.m. hoping to find the butler but didn't. How timely is your post! I wonder of CVS will have the butler in the store as well and at the same price. Think I need to check it out at lunch.
> 
> It so pays to check the member posts here. Everyone is great about posting a heads up on items to look for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info MatrixMom! Looks like my local stores hopefully will have them out by this weekend. Good to know the instore price as well. If it's on sale then I don't think the coupon will apply but still it's $10 less than another source.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

It just let me order two....so maybe they already have more. I have been waiting to order the Walgreen ones online, but they still are not available for purchase online so I decided to try these. They are five dollars more, but the CVS are posable. I looked at numerous sites online for reviews of the posable skeleton and could only find a couple--one good, one not so good but each of the other sites had this same skeleton's price listed for at least twice as much so it looks like a bargain. I have a couple of the Walgreen ones from last year so when I get these I will post about how they compare.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Minshe, I believe there were reviews of sorts between the Posable and the Walgreens under the very long "Look What I Found At Costco" thread in the Prop Section. Probably more towards the end of the thread.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Just ordered two as well. Hopefully, there's no back order or other issue.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Posting again to bring this to page one so others can see it.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Haven't seen them in stores and still showing out of stock on-line. Can't believe I missed another deal on these Pose-N-Stay skellies. Checked the other sites members have mentioned but the shipping is over $40 and makes it much more expensive than I really want to pay....I'm too "thrifty" to spend that much. LOL


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know if it makes a difference or not, people said they got an out of stock message yesterday, but two of us were able to order them around 1:00 a.m. so if you have the chance try looking online around that time--maybe they add to stock then or something....just a thought.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*PoseNStay Skeletons are Also In CVS stores!!*

Just got back from a CVS store that finally had put out its halloween mdse. (only 1 in 3 stores in my area so far, but told today or this weekend they should be stocked). I was able to get the 3 ft Butler ($29.99, saved $10 off of Walgreens price!) yeah, but there next to the butler were *2 boxes of the PoseNStay Skeleton ($49.99 ea), #885490*. I should have thought to ask them how many they got in but guess I was just happy to see the Butler and spaced out on my forum duties . Earlier when I called the store about the Butler they told me they got two of the butlers in, so the skeletons could be limited as well.

If you signed up in the past for the CVS ExtraCare rewards program, check to see if you got an email giving you a one-time use coupon for 25% off. I got mine yesterday and stupidly thought that since the webpage said you could "Print Again", I could use more than one coupon thru the 09/10 expiration date. _*You can't*_, and I learned that today. Cost me a few dollars in savings since I used it yesterday on something. The computer system tracks the card and restricts it to one coupon discount. HOWEVER, you can use the 25% off coupon on any of the halloween merchandise right now since it's NOT on sale yet--Skeleton or Butler included. If you use the coupon make sure you take your card with you as you must present both at time of checkout.

I took a photo of the box with the CVS sticker and will come back later today to post it. I took other pics as well so will probably just start a 2012 CVS thread if there isn't one already.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

anyone else get there order cancelled?


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

This place has some for $49.99 http://www.shopko.com/detail/pose-n-stay-skeleton/39734/0000#

Looks like the same one.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

mine has not been cancelled--when did you order MF?


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

September 6, 2012 3:16 PM Your CVS/pharmacy Order Confirmation.

I called customer service just a few mins ago. They stated there website is 24hrs behind what they have in stock.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I had an accepted/cancelled experience a few years ago with Lillian Vernon that really angered me. Received my confirmation on an order for 3 halloween arches and someone on the forum who ordered after me got their order accepted as well, only their order got shipped and filled, mine did not and was cancelled. After speaking with customer service they could only explain it by saying that apparently they couldn't fill the order for 3 so my order was rejected and someone who came after me who ordered only 1 could be filled. I felt they should have filled my order with as many as they could have but was told that's not how their system handles it. Sorry! ....Needless to say I didn't feel this was fair to me and have not and will not buy from them again. Wonder if something like this happened to you.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you signed up in the past for the CVS ExtraCare rewards program, check to see if you got an email giving you a one-time use coupon for 25% off. I got mine yesterday and stupidly thought that since the webpage said you could "Print Again", I could use more than one coupon thru the 09/10 expiration date. _*You can't*_, and I learned that today. Cost me a few dollars in savings since I used it yesterday on something. The computer system tracks the card and restricts it to one coupon discount. HOWEVER, you can use the 25% off coupon on any of the halloween merchandise right now since it's NOT on sale yet--Skeleton or Butler included. If you use the coupon make sure you take your card with you as you must present both at time of checkout.
> 
> I found two in a store last night and purchased them at the $49.99 price. I came home and created a new CVS account and used my work email so that I could get the 20% off coupon, but it was too late to go back up there. I went today and the lady simply told me to let her return my two and then repurchase them - $21 back for the pair and now I've spent only a couple more dollars than those deals at Costco - I am one happy guy now


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> After speaking with customer service they could only explain it by saying that apparently they couldn't fill the order for 3 so my order was rejected and someone who came after me who ordered only 1 could be filled. I felt they should have filled my order with as many as they could have but was told that's not how their system handles it. Sorry! ....Needless to say I didn't feel this was fair to me and have not and will not buy from them again. Wonder if something like this happened to you.


I don't know, either way you handle it someone will be mad. I've ordered things before where I NEED the quantity ordered and have no use for only PART of it. In that case, I'd be upset to only get partial of my order. The real problem is their database system isn't locking the resources properly or is inaccurate.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

They could easily remedy that by letting you check a box saying whether a partial shipment would be okay and then process the credit card for what was shipped.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

Please if anyone else's order is cancelled please let me know. Im wondering if they will magicly be back in stock once the 30% discount expires.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

It seems like everyone is always one step ahead of me this year. I can't get another skeleton to save my life. I got one last year from Walgreens and I'd like just one more this year but can I find one? No. Online they are out of stock. In the stores they are on hold before they even hit the shelves (even though I was told I couldn't put them on hold before they arrived...?). Thinking I may have to let it go or go crazy trying to get one. I'll work on some homemade ghost props instead I guess.... sigh.... Good luck to all you skelly hunters!


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

S_Toast said:


> It seems like everyone is always one step ahead of me this year. I can't get another skeleton to save my life. I got one last year from Walgreens and I'd like just one more this year but can I find one? No. Online they are out of stock. In the stores they are on hold before they even hit the shelves (even though I was told I couldn't put them on hold before they arrived...?). Thinking I may have to let it go or go crazy trying to get one. I'll work on some homemade ghost props instead I guess.... sigh.... Good luck to all you skelly hunters!


Isn't this the same one? http://www.shopko.com/detail/pose-n-stay-skeleton/39734/0000#

I just ordered one yesterday, though of course the order won't be processed until tomorrow. There is no out of stock warning on their website - I'm assuming all is a go.


----------



## earthbound (Mar 12, 2010)

I just went to cvs tonight and they had two of the pose and stay skeletons instore. I had the 25%off coupon on my extra care card. So I got both of them for $80.79! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

My two skeletons were delivered today. Hope everyone else's orders went as smoothly. I'm hoping to order more after the season at a discounted price.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

I had placed an order at shopko.com, so sorry I did because they don't keep up with their inventory and they sent me an out of stock notice. So I found them at Kmart.com! They're $59.99, but they had a free shipping deal going on and I got a 10% coupon code, so they wound up costing $55 ea. I bought three, not the army I wanted though.  But they were in stock and already shipped! I can hardly wait.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I received mine today as well--I had the Walgreen ones, but I really like the posable feature!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Had to go pick mine up at the post office today. Whenever I get a package they don't feel like delivering they get lazy and leave me an "attempted delivery" slip. I've caught them a couple times, it's pretty frustrating. One guy will drive into my driveway and drop packages in front of my garage door instead of getting out of the car to put them on my porch. I hate my post office. Anyway so yeah - skeletons!!!


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been seeing the skeletons, butlers and reapers at all of the CVS' down here in San Diego. Plenty of stock (so far).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received a rewards member email coupon today for 20% off one item (good thru Sun, 9/16, on non-sale promo items, etc). Assume other rewards members did too. I have enough skeletons (I think) and recently bought the creepy 3-ft butler and the Medusa head. _What other things did you guys really like from CVS? _If Walgreens ever sets up here, I thought I would get the phone there since it was only $10.

BTW I got a call last night from the manager at one of the CVS' I stopped in a few weeks ago looking for the Butler to let me know he had finally come in. They are really late setting up. Told him I really appreciated the call but as time went on I didn't know if one would show up there so bought one from another CVS in San Jose. Reiterated that I really did appreciate the call though. I'll probably stop in there to check what's on the shelf and say thanks again.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Forgot to mention that the Pose-N-Stay skeletons are still listed online at CVS.com. If that's your only option to get them from CVS, I'd suggest to check the site frequently to see if they restock.

http://www.cvs.com/shop/product-detail/Halloween-Decor-Life-Size-Pose-N-Stay-Skeleton?skuId=885490


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Just a heads up on the mini Butler. I just picked one up at CVS for $30.00 and it appears to be the same one that is at Walgreens for $40. To compare I took video of the one at WAGS that is on display. The CVS guy is disassembled in the box . I put him together when I came home and took some still pictures and watched the video I took with my camera. It seems that he says the exact same phrases too. To be honest I can find no difference except in the price tag


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

how do you recieve the 25% off coupon??
I scanned my card at the kiosk and haven't gottan an email?? 

any help??? PLEASE!! haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The 25% off coupon was emailed. You need to present the coupon at the time of check out (or have the coupon sent to your rewards card so it is ready to scan when you do your purchase). Their computer system makes sure you only get to use it once and that you are on their mailing list. Did you sign up online for their emails?

Right now they also have a double bonus points program going on but you have to sign up online for that too. Look for the link on their website for info on it. Double points thru end of year I believe. Adds up to free dollars to spend, so why not. Lets them know you are out there and alive I guess.

The 25% off coupon expired already but I received a 20% off one item coupon in today's email. If you registered your card online and not getting the email, maybe your email program is rejecting their emails? I'd check that first. I believe you are suppose to add some email addy to your address book so as not to have it rejected. You can also call their customer service and see what they suggest.

And periodically when you scan your card in the store or at the register it will print out coupons as well. I took advantage of a few last year on halloween masks and such.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll have to re-enter my email and such because there must have been a glitch... I haven't gotten any emails... even in spam folders. 

The Kiosk coupon s that I got were for specific things and none were Halloween related... I'll continue to check though! and re-do the email sign-up. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone in the Charleston SC area needing the Skellies, the CVS near Trident Hospital and the University has at least 5. They have a Butler, too.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

I wish they were up here. There are 6 CVS's in my area. NOT a single one has received a single skeleton, I have asked managers over and over.


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey MF (lol! sorry!)- Walgreens has a similar looking skellie for $30. It's joints are plastic, so it isn't a "pose n' stay", but it's an option.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

There is 1 walgreens in marietta oh. No skeletons there, I spoke with the manager and have the UCP code from one of the other threads here. All he could say was that was last year model and that they were not going to get any. The next walgreens in 92 miles away and 1 costco and there are not getting anymore stock either..... sometimes I hate this valley.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

anyone have the link for the 25% off coupon? I bought an skeleton for $50 so wanted to apply the savings. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

xrockonx911 said:


> how do you recieve the 25% off coupon??
> I scanned my card at the kiosk and haven't gottan an email??
> 
> any help??? PLEASE!! haha


Having the same issue. would really like to know how its done....


----------



## Irishguy (Oct 13, 2011)

[Jedi ]Cloak_Dagger said:


> Having the same issue. would really like to know how its done....


 I got mine by signing up for e-mails on the website. I usually get 2-3 e-mails a week from them.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

Careful with the pose n stay skelies, i accidentally snapped the hand off mine.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

mementomori said:


> Careful with the pose n stay skelies, i accidentally snapped the hand off mine.


Roger that they are still cheap, but expensive


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Charleston, SC, folks...the CVS store on Corporate Pkwy in Goose Creek (around the corner from Stratford High) had 4 in stock as of this morning.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 25, 2012)

just FYI - these are now $39.99 on the website, and is eligible for free shipping on orders over $50.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are a CVS rewards member, before you buy make sure you signed up for their double rewards program on purchases now thru end of year. That $40 doubled adds up quickly.


----------



## ManufacturedFear (May 13, 2012)

ManufacturedFear said:


> Please if anyone else's order is cancelled please let me know. Im wondering if they will magicly be back in stock once the 30% discount expires.


Can I predict the future or what? Well I ordered another 40 at the 20% and have sent an email with all of their decimation and a link to this thread. I have asked them to honor the original order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Fear, I suspect with 40 units you will fall under this (from the conditions on the website order page): 

".....We reserve the right to limit quantities. 

Products noted as *FREE Shipping Eligible will ship for free if your order meets all requirements for free shipping, all items are eligible, and your order does not accrue a weight surcharge."

*


----------

